
A morphing metal for soft robots and other machines - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/a-morphing-metal-for-soft-robots-and-other-machines
======
justinclift
That's semi-interesting, because the materials + equipment needed to make this
are very commonly available. Not every household will have a vacuum chamber,
but many people interested in the Maker scene will from resin/silicon casting,
vacuum forming, etc.

